# Highway Route Distance Calculator - A good link



## amitshahc (Mar 28, 2008)

a good link and use of technology for travelers. 
*~snipped~*

go through the link and keep it in your bookmark list. it will certainly help your when u plan to travel.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont link to your personal blogs give the original link *www.mapxl.com//highway/map_routing.phtml?config=routing

btw this is much better *www.routeguru.com/


and why this is in Technology news..... mods please move this to tutorials 



_


----------



## arnold (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot Digitaldude for those amazing links;


----------

